# quitte à faire quelque chose



## studentessa92

Quelle est la traduction italienne de l'expression: "quitter à faire qcc"? Dans le texte que je dois traduire, la protagoniste commence à écrire son histoire et dit: "Et quitte à le faire".  J'ai aussi pensé à traduire cette phrase par: "mi abbandono a farlo" mais cette traduction ne me convainc pas totalement. 
Un grand merci pour votre aide


----------



## Rallino

Sarebbe meglio se fornissi più di contesto, ma "Quitte à" è un'espressione fissa che vuol dire: _anche se questo significherà che... _oppure, _con il rischio che_.
Ha senso nel tuo contesto?


----------



## janpol

"quitte à" n'a aucun rapport avec le verbe "quitter", c'est un adverbe.


----------



## studentessa92

J'écris toute la phrase: "Mais avant de m'éteindre, je veux écrire, j'ai envie d'écrire mon histoire, celle de ma vie. Et quitte à le faire, autant commencer par le début."


----------



## janpol

> "Mais avant de m'éteindre, je veux écrire, j'ai envie d'écrire mon histoire, celle de ma vie. Et quitte à le faire, autant commencer par le début."


Je ne suis pas sûr que l'emploi de cette locution soit parfaitement judicieux ici.
Un autre exemple :
Je m'engage à être présent parmi vous à Paris ce soir à 21 heures quitte à me faire arrêter  par la Police sur l'autoroute pour excès de vitesse.


----------



## matoupaschat

Proposta: "Se lo faccio, tanto vale a cominciare dall'inizio"
Ciao!
Matou


----------



## studentessa92

Janpol, je pense aussi que cette locution ne s'adapte pas au sens du discours parce qu'elle signifie "a costo di".
Matoupaschat, Ça me semble... parfait! merci beaucoup *-*


----------

